# ski Fri at WP/MJ?



## outdoor chica (Sep 15, 2005)

If anyone is interested in meeting up for a ski on Fri. I am hoping to get up to MJ/WP


----------



## outdoor chica (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm not a slacker on the hill...I can hold my own in bumps, trees...whatever, so don't be skeered of skiing with a girl!
Just kiddin, hope to see ya out on the hill


----------

